# Saving a Farmall super C



## Mac86 (May 25, 2012)

I have my fathers Farmall Super C which has been in the woods/mud for the last 20 years and I want to save it. 

I have moved it out of the mud to a better spot for the winter, still outside hoping to get it inside in the spring to start work on it. 

So far I have two questions. 

1) While I was towing it out of the mud it was in neutral but the tire on the right rear side was not rolling at all. The other one was and so was the two front ones. 
I'm thinking the brake might be rusted/frozen up. Does that sound like a good place to start or could it be something else?

2) I pulled the spark plugs and but some marval mystery oil down each cylinder. But while I was looking things over I opened up the oil overfill/ oil level check on the left side of the motor and nothing came out. If there is no oil in it I would like to put some in for the winter. Any recommandations on the type of oil to have sit in there over winter?

Also does any know of where I can get a service manual for this tractor?


----------

